
DRU – Domino's Autonomous Robotic Unit - based2
https://www.dominos.com.au/inside-dominos/technology/dru
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Robotik-DRU-der-
auton...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Robotik-DRU-der-autonome-
Pizzabote-3144454.html)

~~~
based2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgSwu6ZOYFs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgSwu6ZOYFs&feature=youtu.be)

